# Circle Jig



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is a circle jig that I made that will cut a circle 6" to 25". I have so many friends wanting corn hole boards it made sense to make one.

Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Greg.

A circle jig is certainly a great help around the shop.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the post & especially the photos Greg.
That's a simple easy design and one could adapt it any router by just doing your own fixing pattern.
well done.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Well that is twice this year I have learn't something really interesting about the American culture from a great song. Won a trip for a cruise around the Hawaii Islands (really, really, miss Kona beer). Really liked learning about Red Solo Cup's but now learning about another American...., well American fun event 'corn hole boarding'.

Luv it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

But Greg - why would you want to cut a circle out of a calendar!

Just kidding! Nice post - thanks for sharing. Cutting circles is one of the huge array of methods that routers can help us do our work. My grandmother often told me, "There is more than one way to skin a cat". Often I pondered, "Why would anyone ever want to skin a cat?". Later I learned that "cat" was their (slang) term for "catfish"!


----------



## Paul Brierly (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks photos help a newbe


----------

